#ubuntu-jp 2011-07-25
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Привет! Как дела? = Hello! How are you?
#ubuntu-jp 2011-07-26
<Okutan> sorosoro desune...
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<mizuno> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20110726
<jkbys> アクションアイテムで何かありますか
<hito_jp> 書かれてる通りな気がします
<jkbys> では議題のほうへ
<mizuno> 名古屋で何を提供するのか決まってない気がするので
<mizuno> 村田さん決めて事務局に連絡してください
<hito_jp> ぐっず？
<mizuno> 提供用グッズです
<jkbys> では村田さんログみたら対応よろしくということで
<jkbys> OSC Kyotoお疲れさまでした
<jkbys> [ ] 配れたCDは何枚？
<jkbys> 資料・動画類はアップロード済み
<mizuno> CDは100枚強かと
<hito_jp> イベントページに反映しておいてもらっていいです？
<mizuno> はーい
<hito_jp> もしくは物品リストのページか。
<jkbys> 他になければ次へ
<jkbys> フォーラム関連
<jkbys> [ ] 坂本さんにmoderator権限を付与したいが良いか？
<Mocchi> モデレーターにはどんな権限が付与されるんですか？
<mizuno> 私のような権限が
<hito_jp> 全ユーザーの発言の消去と編集ができます。
<hito_jp> あと「モデレータ」とか表示されます。
<mizuno> トピックの移動とクローズとスティッキーもかな
<Mocchi> 現在モデレーターは何名いますか？
<mizuno> 私といくやさんかな？
<jkbys> あと青木さんか
<Mocchi> 私、モバイル環境もってない＝あんまりオンラインにいないので、対応は夜中だけとかそんな感じになりそうな。
<hito_jp> いや、別に24h365とか求めてないのですが。
<Mocchi> 24h365とかどんなサーバー管理者ですかw
<Mocchi> それでは、モデレーターやりましょう。
<mizuno> ついでにNetWalkerフォーラムにモデレータ権限が効いてない気がするので、見直してもらえますか > こばやしさん
<jkbys> ほい
<hito_jp> あ、なおしちった
<jkbys> 直し方わからないので助かった
<hito_jp> 該当するユーザーのadministrationメニュー開くとアクセス権限の詳細指定ができたです
<jkbys> そっちか・・・
<jkbys> この件は以上でいいですか
<jkbys> よさげですね
<jkbys> 7月分チームレポート
<jkbys> OSC京都
<jkbys> 水野さんがUbuntuメンバーになった
<jkbys> [ ] 他には？
<jkbys> Ubuntu Advantageのお披露目でのエンドースメントby小林さん?
<jkbys> エンドースメントは含めておいてよいかと
<jkbys> 他にありますか
<jkbys> じゃあ次へ
<jkbys> Oneiricの開発
<jkbys> [ ] WIKIページを作るのは誰？
<jkbys> [ ] Localized Image作成(日本語)に小林さんが手を挙げるでOK？
<jkbys> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-translators/2011-July/004898.html
<hito_jp> Wikiページ作るのは自分なのかなあと思うんですが、今週はちと手を付けられないですっていうかRecipe書け。
<hito_jp> 今週いけそうならどなたかやって頂けると。
<jkbys> いけなさそう
<Mocchi> Recipe頑張ります
<mizuno> まだ家に帰れまペン
<hito_jp> wikiページ作成用に確保した時間でRecipe書くとかイヤなのねん……。
<hito_jp> まあやっときます……。
<hito_jp> で、Localized Image作成の挙手は小林さんが手を上げておくちぅ話でよろしいでしょうか。
<hito_jp> まだきちんと動いてない感じなので、これがいつ動くようになるかによってRemixにも影響がありますです。
<jkbys> はい
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/LocalizedImagesRollout に名前かいときます
<hito_jp> 他にやりたいという方がいなければGoでいいですよね。
<ikuyaNOTE> 設定ファイルをどこかにうｐしておくと、誰でもできるようになるかなぁとは思いますけどねー
<ikuyaNOTE> bzrかどこかに
<hito_jp> たぶんフック入れたり結構めんどいので、びみょーなところですね……。
<jkbys> そんな面倒なのか・・・
<ikuyaNOTE> うーん、なるべくそっちには手を入れないほうがいいんじゃないかと思いますけどねぇ
<hito_jp> そうすると二種類出すとか、今までのRemix部分はリポジトリだけ提供するかとか、またややこしい課題が……。
<ikuyaNOTE> 現在の仕様上外部リポジトリはPPA1つのみとかありますし、いっそそういうのに合わせちゃったほうが
<hito_jp> あー、フック入れずにそっちだけで頑張る、と。
<hito_jp> それはそれで今のRemix同等品は作れるし、それでいいかなぁという気もしてきました。
<ikuyaNOTE> あるいは独自の部分を少なくして、がんばらないようにする
<ikuyaNOTE> 今回からはi386とAMD64両方が必要だと思いますしねぇ
<ikuyaNOTE> （ubuntu-defaults-imageのオプションで切り替えられますけど）
<hito_jp> QAの手間だけが二倍になるならアリかなぁと……。
<ikuyaNOTE> 例えばもうPPAにアップロードできないnon-freeのものの提供をやめるとか
<ikuyaNOTE> 700MBに収める作業は必要かも知れませんけどねぇ
<ikuyaNOTE> ＡＭＤ６４のほうがバイナリサイズでかいんでしたっけ？
<hito_jp> どうせ圧縮かかるから一緒ちぅ理解でいます。
<hito_jp> 生だとでかいけど。
<ikuyaNOTE> まぁ違いが出ても数MBのはずなので、大丈夫だと思いますけどねー
<ikuyaNOTE> IPAモナーとかIPAモナーとかの提供をついでに止めたいです
<ikuyaNOTE> ……というのはまた来週以降に
<hito_jp> あれは事実上捨ててるのでは……。
<hito_jp> non-free、Adobe Readerしかいないすよ。
<hito_jp> 現実的に必要なものって。
<ikuyaNOTE> あー
<ikuyaNOTE> やっぱり先祖帰りでインストーラの提供しか思いつきませんなぁ
<hito_jp> インストーラー用意してrepoファイル提供とかかなーとは思ってますが、来週以降にしましょう。
<ikuyaNOTE> はい
<jkbys> 他に何かあるでしょうか
<jkbys> なければ終わりましょうか
<hito_jp> 自分はないです＆火曜日でOK
<mizuno> はい
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日の22:00でいいですか？
<ikuyaNOTE> はい
<jkbys> では2日ということで。お疲れ様でした。
<Mocchi> お疲れ様でした
<ikuyaNOTE> ちなみに今日もubuntu-defaults-builderでisoイメージを作ってみましたけど、syslinuxは上がるもののそっから先には進みませんでした。。何が悪いのかはよくわかりません
<ikuyaNOTE> （たぶんlive-buildが悪い）
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20110726
#ubuntu-jp 2011-07-27
<windparadise> こんにちは朝良い
<windparadise> 誰もがオンライン？
#ubuntu-jp 2012-07-23
<Uranio> how can I make gnome-terminal supporting japanesse lang?
<Uranio> sorry the english (have not choose)
#ubuntu-jp 2012-07-24
<hito_jp> 小林さんがこない……？
<hito_jp> ping > peers
<mizuno> こんばんは
<hito_jp> 呼び出しかけました
<mizuno> ううむ
<jkbys> こんばんは
<jkbys> 遅くなりました
<hito_jp> ぎじろくがー。水野さんお願いしても死なない？
<mizuno> がんがる
<mizuno> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120724
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムで何かあるでしょうか
<mizuno> アイテムに入ってないですが、展示用PC確保しました
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<hito_jp> LenovoのPNがわかるとうれしいです（選定したのにすでに忘れている）
<mizuno> PNってなんだっけ
<hito_jp> 七桁の型番
<hito_jp> 1143-R77とかそういうやつ
<mizuno> 1143XB8 かな
<hito_jp> それぽい。ありがとうございます。
<mizuno> うちにメモリが余ってたはずなのに、見あたらない orz
<jkbys> メモリも買ったほうがいいでしょうか
<hito_jp> 2GB品なら売るほど余ってるので寄付します
<mizuno> いま2GBがささってるみたい
<mizuno> もう1枚いけるのかなコレ
<hito_jp>  2GB (空スロット:1) って書いてある
<hito_jp> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:J4FPPsINvSUJ:shopap.lenovo.com/jpoutlet/itemdetails/1143XB8/445/C82338AE67371CC7FD13A3D27C345C44+&cd=1&hl=ja&ct=clnk&gl=jp&client=ubuntu
<mizuno> じゃあ余ってるやつクダサイ
<hito_jp> いつ引渡しましょうかねぇ……（京都にはいけなさそう
<mizuno> まあ、必須っつーわけじゃないんで東京で装着でいいかと……
<hito_jp> ではそれで……
<jkbys> アクションアイテム以上かな
<jkbys> チームレポートのアイテムをたす
<mizuno> 6/7月は書いちゃいました
<jkbys> 今週はとくに足す項目もなさげ
<jkbys> 8/3(金)は昨年同様、内輪の懇親会を行います。参加者はイベントページに名前を書いてください。
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/OSC2012Kyoto
<jkbys> 8/4(土)は、OSCの懇親会に各自申し込んでください。
<jkbys> 8/3(金)は昨年同様、内輪の懇親会を行います。参加者はイベントページに名前を書いてください。
<jkbys>     https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/OSC2012Kyoto
<jkbys> 8/4(土)は、OSCの懇親会に各自申し込んでください。
<jkbys> OSC京都の懇親会
<mizuno> 去年と同じというやつです
<jkbys> 覚えてねーわ
<mizuno> 小林さんいなかったんじゃないかと
<jkbys> セミナーだけしかしてないか
<mizuno> (いても忘れてる気がしますが……
<jkbys> セミナーの時間を勘違いしてやばかった記憶だけある
<jkbys> ってことで議題終了
<jkbys> 他になにか有りますか
<hito_jp> 自分はないです
<mizuno> 先週、長南さんの投票したときに思ったんですが
<mizuno> メンバーの半数が出席、っつー条件のメンバー数に、アクティビティ下がってる人が含まれてると承認受ける人がこれから先不利になっていかないかなーとか
<jkbys> たしかにそうだ
<hito_jp> んー、確か構成したときに「今んところぎりぎりで拮抗してるから人が増えていけばそこそこ安定するはず」とか思った記憶があります。
<jkbys> そういうはなしを聞いた気もする
<mizuno> まあ、今すぐどうこうっていう話ではないんですけどね
<hito_jp> （アクティブメンバー全員-1ぐらいの出席＝半数とかそんな感じでえいやした気がする）
<jkbys> まぁ今のところは大丈夫そうだからいいかな？
<mizuno> そうですね
<mizuno> 出席者が半数割るような事態になったら考えましょう(ぉ
<mizuno> 今日三人だがな!
<hito_jp> YAGNIでいいと思うっす。
<jkbys> やぐに
<jkbys> http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/YAGNI 初耳だ
<jkbys> じゃあ終わりかな
<jkbys> 来週も火曜２２時でいいですか
<hito_jp> はい。
<hito_jp> XP真面目に勉強してないと知らないかもしんない。> YAGNI
<jkbys> XPどころかPを真面目に勉強したことがない
<mizuno> ケント・ベックとか、10年くらい前に聞いた名前のような気がする
<jkbys> 31日ってことで。おつかれさまでした。
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでした
<hito_jp> ってそーか今のシステムだと、司会/議事録取り/議事録送付で三人居ないとミーティングが成立しないのか
<hito_jp> これはうっかり（ぉぃ
<mizuno> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20120724
<hito_jp> lgfm. 投げときます
<mizuno> よろしく
<hito_jp> 次が終わるともう八月なんですね……
<mizuno> 情強な俺はそんなデマには惑わされない
<mocchi> 遅くなりましてすみません。
<hito_jp> もう終了しておりますペン
<mizuno> ペン
<mocchi> しくしくぺん。。。
<mocchi> digest読むペン。
<hito_jp> 「新しいトピックの投稿」の画面下にある方、autopagerizeしてると辿りつけないという衝撃のオチが……（画面上部にあるリンクを使えつーに）
#ubuntu-jp 2012-07-25
<purintai> アノニマスさんが居ると聞いて・・・
#ubuntu-jp 2012-07-27
<KUUGA-RX> ここは初めてこんにちは。
#ubuntu-jp 2012-07-28
<parnisa> hi
#ubuntu-jp 2013-07-22
<vavedfeg> こんにちは
#ubuntu-jp 2013-07-23
<nfkd> Anyone here?
<jkbys> こんばんは
<chonan> こんばんは
<shibata> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<mizuno> こんばんは
<Mocchi> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<chonan> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130723
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<shibata> 自分は特にないです。
<hito_jp> 死んでるので進められてないですがA社さんのサーバーの新型を再選定して、いっそProliant Microserverの新しいやつにしてくれようかと思い始めました。
<hito_jp> 前提になるRAID HBAやらの搭載性の確認はまだです。
<jkbys> 引き続きよろしくおねがいします
<jkbys> ほかはなさげかな
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseTeam/TeamReports/
<jkbys> [ ] 今週の更新は？
<jkbys> Japanese Teamのreapproval ぐらいかな
<hito_jp> ぱちぱちぱちぱち。起きた気がしなくもないのですが、ふたたび目覚めたらあたりはとても明るかったです……。
<Mocchi> お疲れさまでした。
<shibata> おつかれさまでした。
<hito_jp> （小林さんが出撃した意味があったのかどうかは永遠の謎）
<chonan> おつかれさまでした
<jkbys> IRCで報告を求められるのを忘れてなにも文を用意してなかった
<jkbys> 2年後に出席する人はちゃんと文を用意しておいたほうがいい
<hito_jp> applicationさえきっちり書けばOKとかいう理解になりつつあるんですが……
<jkbys> たぶんそうかも
<mizuno> 二年後も小林さんでは
<jkbys> でも欠席でapproveされるのかどうかは謎
<hito_jp> 突然死とか代理とかいろいろありそう。
<shibata> 欠席だと次回送りになるみたいです。
<jkbys> Σ ( ^o^)
<jkbys> 　＜) )＞グキッ
<jkbys> ＜￣￣＞
<jkbys> ＿人人 人人＿
<jkbys> ＞ 突然の死 ＜
<jkbys> ï¿£Y^Y^Y^Yï¿£
<hito_jp> こっちは5時なんで（NetBSDの知恵を生かして）1h遅くしてくれ、ってのはフィードバックしといたほうがいいかもですね……。
<hito_jp> （NetBSD方面では世界中の関係者が集まるときは21:00(GMT)にするらしいと精霊たるえびじゅんさんが言っていた）
<jkbys> 6時だとマシな感じはする
<jkbys> 5:55に起きて6時参加だとあまり変わらない気もするが
<hito_jp> 社会人にはえらい差です……
<jkbys> まるで俺が社会人じゃないみたいじゃないか
<jkbys> OSC Tokyo/Fall
<jkbys> http://www.ospn.jp/osc2013-fall/
<jkbys> 日程: 2013/10/19 (Sat) 10:00-18:00 JST, 2013/10/20 (Sun) 10:00-17:00 JST
<jkbys> 会場: 明星大学 日野キャンパス
<jkbys> [ ] 参加する?
<jkbys> [ ] セミナー担当は?
<hito_jp> 参加はしたいものの準備できるのだろうか……
<chonan> 今日から参加受付始まったのでとりあえず議題に入れてみました。
<mizuno> 東京は行けないか、行けても土曜のみの予定
<shibata> 土日なんですね。
<hito_jp> ※ 今回は金土ではなく土日です
<jkbys> 10/17が13.10no
<jkbys> のリリースか
<shibata> chonan さんって参加できる可能性たかそう？
<chonan> 少なくとも参加はできそうです
<shibata> じゃ、shibataとあわせて 2 確保でいいんじゃないでしょうか。
<hito_jp> プレゼンはやりたい方がいなければやります。たぶん。
<shibata> なら、hitoさんにセミナーのタイトル含めて申し込んでもらう方向で。
<hito_jp> やっときます。どうせこの時期に13.10ネタ以外は許されないですよね。
<jkbys> そのころUbuntu Edgeはどうなってるんだろう
<shibata> よろしくおねがいいたします。
<shibata> Edgeのリリースは2014.05かな。
<chonan> よろしくお願いいたします。申し込みもお願いしちゃって大丈夫ですか?
<hito_jp> はい、申し込んでおきます。
<chonan> おそれいります
<hito_jp> たぶん量産試作にすらたどり着いてなくて、擬似ボードもまだで、SoCが決まるぐらいじゃないかなぁ。
<jkbys> ではよろしくおねがいします
<hito_jp> （本当ならSoCも動いてないとあかん）
<jkbys> 今見たら32億円もあつめるつもりなのか
<shibata> モックアップなら既にあるみたいですね。
<mizuno> コバヤシステムが30億くらい出せばすぐに
<hito_jp> 一台6万円なので、しょーじきぜんぜん規模が足りない気はしております……。
<jkbys> えらい高いやつ作るつもりなんだな
<hito_jp> 「その時点でのハイエンド」って言ってますね。今の時点でもメモリ4GBとか割とハイエンド。
<shibata> 今回のは新興国向けじゃなくて、ハイエンドスマートフォン目指してますからね。
<hito_jp> 問題は国内では電波法とかが……。充電器は別調達すればいいんですが。
<shibata> コバヤシステムズには、ギテキを通すための資金提供をですね（何
<jkbys> イオシスのS４つとかもギテキ無視してるような
<shibata> ズ？
<mizuno> ズ？
<jkbys> おれ1人だから複数形じゃないよ
<hito_jp> 「どこかと合併したコバヤシステム」の意か……
<shibata> OSC Tokyoはそれくらいです。
<chonan> 影武者がいたりしないんでしょうか?
<jkbys> 影武者まだ3歳だわ
<hito_jp> まあそんな感じでいいですかね……
<jkbys> MozcのMIR
<jkbys> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Develop/S/MozcMIR
<jkbys> 疑問点、懸念点を洗い出す
<jkbys> 本当にMIRを申請するかどうかは、そのあとで判断する
<shibata> ごめんなさい、前回のミーティングの内容を反映しただけでおわってます。
<jkbys> では引き続きよろしくおねがいしますってことで
<hito_jp> 先週からの大きな動き：ibus-mozcがメンテナンスモードに
<hito_jp> ぐらい？
<jkbys> ああ、なんか見た
<jkbys> 影響はありそうですか
<hito_jp> 説得力に 50ポイントのダメージ！　説得力は 死んでしまった ぐらい。
<jkbys> なんで死んでまうん？
<hito_jp> anthyがメンテナンスされてないのはわかったけどさー、ibus-mozcも先ないやん？　って言われたときの対策が必要って感じですかね。
<mizuno> そんなことがあったんですか
<hito_jp> いいからいくにゃんのツイートを舐めるように全部読むんだ。
<mizuno> 多すぎて無理death
<ikuyaNOTE> ゆるゆりとかしか書いてない気が……。
<mizuno> 日本語入力はDDSKKで満足しちゃってるしなあ……
<ikuyaNOTE> ただ、少なくとも直近にはIBus 1.5はしばらく継続すると思われるので、たいして影響はない気はしますけどね
<hito_jp> そうそう。想定していた説得シナリオの一つが潰れただけで、論理のピラミッドが崩れるわけではないです。
<shibata> 「使える」という意味では影響ないと思ってます。
<hito_jp> 「現状でもっともよい選択肢だ、よくメンテナンスもされているしibusサポートも問題ない」というロジックのうち、「ibusサポートも問題ない」って部分がちょっと削れただけですね。
<shibata> ま、説明しなきゃいけないかもしれないことが一個増えたということで。
<jkbys> この件はこんなもんかな
<shibata> 今週も手を出せるかどうかわからないので、アクションアイテムにいれておいてください。
<shibata> はい。
<jkbys> 議題以上ですが他になにかありますか
<chonan> OSC京都、確認することないですか?
<jkbys> 京都とばしてたわ
<shibata> 金曜の午前中にこれるひとってどれくらいいらっしゃるんでしょう？
<Mocchi> ノ
<jkbys> 行くつもり
<mizuno> 坂本さん、今年は来るんですね(ぉ
<Mocchi> 今年は行けます。
<shibata> Mocchiさんとjkbysさんがいれば、大丈夫ですね。
<ikuyaNOTE> 私も行くつもりですー
<shibata> 自分も金曜から参加したいと考えているのですが、朝の準備は難しいかもしれません。
<mizuno> 7時半くらいには帰国する予定なので、たぶん間に合います。力尽きなければ
<jkbys> 朝は人出も少ないし、俺でもなんとかなるだろう
<jkbys> 帰国後直接来るとかかっこいいな
<shibata> ikuyaNOTE, mizuno: よろしくおねがいします。
<shibata> 土曜は確実に参加なので、セミナー自体は（内容以外は）問題ありません。
<mizuno> OSC二日目の懇親会は各自登録しておいてください。当日参加はできません
<jkbys> 忘れてたわ
<ikuyaNOTE> しました
<shibata> 30日までなので、今すぐダッシュ。
<Mocchi> やば。
<mizuno> あと金曜の自前宴会の参加希望者はWikiに名前書いておいてくださいね
<ikuyaNOTE> なぬ
<shibata> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/OSC2013Kyoto
<mizuno> お店の希望とかもあったら書いておいてください
<hito_jp> 今「やば」って言った人の分は登録したつもり
<jkbys> 登録してきた
<ikuyaNOTE> リロードしたら名前入ってた！
<shibata> （「やば」は二日目のほうなんじゃ。。。）
<hito_jp> なので2日目の方に……
<ikuyaNOTE> 1日目は飛び込みオケ？
<hito_jp> 1日目の方と判断つかなかった人の分は登録してないっす
<hito_jp> ああ逆。
<hito_jp> ごめんなさい、1日目が自前というのが脳みそに入ってないです……
<mizuno> 1日目はそんなに人数も多くないと思ってるので、当日飛び込みでもなんとかなるとは思ってます
<hito_jp> 一応OSC側のやつではないと確信できた分をwikiに書いたっす。
<ikuyaNOTE> というかいつものあそこですよね？
<hito_jp> 先頭に書かれている特定の人物の奇行にビビらなければ大丈夫！
<mizuno> ええ、いつもの松屋四条大宮店か、だいこんの花ですね
<ikuyaNOTE> あれ……？
<Mocchi> 松屋・・・
<shibata> コンフリクトおきてる。。。
<ryunuda> すまねえすまねえ
<hito_jp> コンフリクトっていうかコンフュージョン……
<ikuyaNOTE> おかのさんはゆるふわ愛されキャラなので大丈夫！
<shibata> hito_jp: Wikiの話です。
<mizuno> KRPからなら松屋西院店の方が近いかもしれません
<hito_jp> ゆるくもふわでもないけど愛されキャラなのは同意！
<chonan> ゆるふわな服着れば完璧ですね!
<shibata> ryunuda: ああなるほど。
<hito_jp> あれコンフリクトは今直したハズ……
<shibata> hito_jp: jkbysさんとrhunudaさんがなおしてくれました。
<shibata> ＞自分が見たコンフリクト
<hito_jp> おお、言われてみればセーブできてないぜと言われている！（ばかすぎる）
<mizuno> ではそんな感じで。お店のリクエストはなければ、こっちで適当に手配するよてー
<jkbys> ではよろしくおねがいします
<shibata> まとめると一日目の渾身会はWikiに、二日目の懇親会はOSCに登録してください。
<jkbys> じゃあおわりかな
<shibata> はい。
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日でいいですか
<Mocchi> はい
<hito_jp> はい
<mizuno> あ、遠征組の宿ってどのへんか事前に知りたいかな。お店選ぶ都合上
<chonan> はい
<hito_jp> 京都駅近傍にしました
<mizuno> 来週はマレーシア出張なので、参加できません。抜きでおねがいします
<hito_jp> マレーシアからIRCミーティングとかカコイイ。
<shibata> カコイイ
<mizuno> 前回挨拶だけで終わったじゃんwww
<jkbys> さすが水野さんだな
<jkbys> 30日という事で。おつかれさまでした。
<hito_jp> 小林さんの愛の手のタイミングが完全に合いの手（何
<hito_jp> お疲れ様でした。
<chonan> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20130723
<Mocchi> お疲れさまでした
<shibata> おつかれさまでした。
<mizuno> おつかれさまでした
<ikuyaNOTE> したー
<shibata> chonan: 他の人から異論がなければ、23時ぐらいに送信しておきますです。
<mizuno> しばたさんとダパンの宿も駅そばかな……
<chonan> shibata: お願いいたします
<ryunuda> no plan(今現在)
<shibata> mizuno: GLしばたさんはIRCでみないので、Wiki経由できいたほうがいいかも。
<mizuno> GLじゃないしばたさんは……
<hito_jp> つーか他の人のためには「何時にドコで解散」だけ宣言しとけばいいと思うのです。
<hito_jp> で、「泊まる場所の都合でこまる場合は連絡すれ」って。
<shibata> mizuno: 自分は宿はおろか懇親会の参加すら未定です。
<mizuno> ぉぅぃぇ
<shibata> おくりました。
<chonan> ありがとうございます
#ubuntu-jp 2014-07-22
<hito_jp> あつくてあたまが回らないが皆さん生きてますか的な
<Henrich_______> 単なる屍のようだ
<hito_jp> 飛ばすか……（瀕死
<mizuno> こんばんは
<hito_jp> 人数足りないしOSC東京は急がなくていいし小林さんおらんし飛ばしましょう。
<hito_jp> 29(火)に修正しといた。まる。
<mizuno> あい
#ubuntu-jp 2014-07-24
<crypty> test
#ubuntu-jp 2015-07-26
<fujisan> Emoji
#ubuntu-jp 2016-07-26
<harsh410> hi all
#ubuntu-jp 2018-07-26
<avis> <tomahawk__> Japan owes me restitution, and it was last as of 2-3 days ago.
<avis> <tomahawk__> they did wrong
<avis> <tomahawk__> have something extra cheesy i can have cheeseburger
<avis> <tomahawk__> everything is a little easier with cheese
<avis> <tomahawk__> i do mean the country and they own osaka and a hawaiian island
<avis> <tomahawk__> everything is a little easier.  cheese
<avis> <tomahawk__> little cheezy makes things easier.  *squeeze*
<avis> <tomahawk__> you eat kobe beef ?
